# Philippine Bureau of Immigration changes



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Article today posted with the GMA news website below:

Bureau of Immigration to implement cashless transactions soon | News | GMA News Online

Cashless transactions... wonder if that can work? :wof:

New dress code also, men/women can wear quality tailored shorts and sandals but not the beach wear stuff.

NEW DRESS CODE POLICY

Things are looking up....I think, hope.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Mcalleyboy it would make things easier and could help the corruption. The problem is it still won't get things done any faster. Plus there is still the under the table stuff getting done.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Very timely topic for me. Last time I was at the BI in IloIlo I was the only person wearing long pants and shoes. I was wondering why they were not saying anything to the others. NIce to know that I don't have to be sweating all the time enroute there anymore!! Thanks

As for the bank card transactions, welcome to the 21st century............... someday they might go as far as allowing us to use a credit card. Every dollar spent adds up on those points on your cc!!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Extreme temps*



JShannon said:


> Very timely topic for me. Last time I was at the BI in IloIlo I was the only person wearing long pants and shoes. I was wondering why they were not saying anything to the others. NIce to know that I don't have to be sweating all the time enroute there anymore!! Thanks
> 
> As for the bank card transactions, welcome to the 21st century............... someday they might go as far as allowing us to use a credit card. Every dollar spent adds up on those points on your cc!!


My first time at the PBI was in 2007 and the main building (no longer there) was open air and hot I had no idea there was a dress code, I had Khaki shorts, belt, brand new tennis shoes and socks on, nice dress shirt, my entire day was spent being harassed for wearing shorts to the PBI, the fixer/understudy (legal inside helper) did all the work he told me to ignore those old men giving me hard time.

That whole day of (harassment) got me thinking why do they have such strict rules on clothes in such a hot and humid environment, it's not the states were in the tropics, even the military will wear different clothes in hot weather environments. So what a welcomed change.

Good new is, I don't see these old men behind windows anymore and the main building is now used for all immigrant transactions and air-conditioned, people are greeting you as you drive up, friendly service, what a huge change from 2007.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

The new dress code started last year. Before that I used to wear nice shorts, nice shirt, shoes and socks and never had a problem at Sta Rosa. However, I always brought my backpack with a pair of jeans inside, just in case. In Olongapo they never seemed to mind shorts and sandals as long as you looked neat and clean.

I doubt that they will start accepting credit cars as there are costs involved, and they would need to pass that along. Debit cars and prepaid cards will be fine with me.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

DonAndAbby said:


> The new dress code started last year. Before that I used to wear nice shorts, nice shirt, shoes and socks and never had a problem at Sta Rosa. However, I always brought my backpack with a pair of jeans inside, just in case. In Olongapo they never seemed to mind shorts and sandals as long as you looked neat and clean.
> 
> I doubt that they will start accepting credit cars as there are costs involved, and they would need to pass that along. Debit cars and prepaid cards will be fine with me.


My wife reminded me this AM if and when they do install these devices, you'll be at the window and give them your debit card, credit card or what ever. You will then be told sorry sir or ma'am the system is down and we don't know when it will be up. Do you have cash? Or you'll get home and find out they swiped your card twice,


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I do not see how this is more convenient. So now we are going to have to may ATM fees (international transaction fee, money changing fee, local institution fee) to pay for these transactions? Unless you have a local debit card. And even then, like c_acton's wife says, now you have to worry about double swipes and the possiblity of your account getting wiped out by machine compromise.

No thanks


----------

